# easy business ltd - www.test4.com. (...)



## neuhierundstinksauer (2 Juli 2014)

Der Anbieter verkauft HIV-Tests , die dann per sofortüberweisung gezahlt werden (...)


----------



## bernhard (23 September 2014)

http://blog.aidshilfe.de/2009/06/17/bundestag-sichert-qualitat-des-hiv-test/


> Die DAH hat in der Vergangenheit immer wieder vor HIV-Heimtests aus dem Internet gewarnt, die i.d.R. über ausländische Anbieter ausgeliefert werden: HIV-Testverfahren gehören in die Hände von Fachleuten und sind nicht für den häuslichen Gebrauch geeignet. Auch die notwendige individuelle Beratung und Interpretation des Ergebnisses ist im privaten Umfeld nicht gegeben. Bereits kleine Fehler bei der Anwendung können falsche Testergebnisse mit erheblichen Folgen für die oder den Getesteten zur Folge haben.


----------



## rossal (23 September 2014)

Nun ja, es steht jedem frei, HIV Heimtests zu kaufen. Ich kaufe diese Test von test4.com regelmässig, weil ich einfach nicht zum Arzt gehen möchte, denn das Risiko, dass ich dann bei einer Infektion in einem Register stehe und jeder das erfahren kann, ist mir zu groß.

Und wer zu dumm ist, einen HIV Heimtest zu machen, der ist auch zu dumm zum Autofahren. Sorry, aber es geht wirklich sehr einfach und es gibt auch eine eingebaute Fehlerprüfung bei diesen Tests von test4.com.

Ich bin wirklich vollauf zufrieden.

Lg
Rosa


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2014)

Nachdem ich hier einige Posts rausnehmen musste, fasse ich mal zusammen.

Da gibt es einen Anbieter im Netz, der unter anderem HIV-Tests für die Selbstanwendung daheim anbietet. Dessen Angebot richtet sich explizit auch an Kunden in Deutschland, die deutschen Verbraucherschutzvorgaben (u.a. in Bezug auf das Impressum) scheinen aber kaum Beachtung zu finden.
Die Domain ist über einen whois Privacy-Protect-Service registriert, so dass man letztendlich nicht weiß, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Als Sitz der Firma wird Panama angegeben, der Versand soll von England aus erfolgen.

Ob man unter diesem Umständen dort per Sofortüberweisung bestellen möchte, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Das gilt vor allem in einem so sensiblen Bereich wie HIV-Tests, der dem Gesetzgeber eine spezielle Regelung wert war.

Allgemeine Infos zu solchen Heimtests findet man hier: http://www.aidshilfe.de/de/faq/faqs-zum-hiv-heimtest


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2014)

rossal schrieb:


> denn das Risiko, dass ich dann bei einer Infektion in einem Register stehe und jeder das erfahren kann, ist mir zu groß.


Kann es sein, dass Du hier Panik machen willst?

HIV wird in Deutschland anonym gemeldet, es gibt kein namentliches Register. Und wenn es das gäbe, wie soll das jemand erfahren? 

Ich zweifle an Deinen Motiven, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## dvill (23 September 2014)

rossal schrieb:


> Ich kaufe diese Test von test4.com regelmässig,[...]
> 
> Ich bin wirklich vollauf zufrieden.


Meine Forumserfahrung sagt mir, dass hier der Verkäufer sich selbst lobt.

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17205/0/Firmen-lassen-Internetforen-manipulieren


> Viele Unternehmen missbrauchen Diskussionsforen im Internet für Schleichwerbung und Stimmungsmache, berichet die Zeitschrift ComputerBild.


----------



## rossal (25 September 2014)

Nun ja, für ein Swinger-Paar oder für jemanden der viele wechselnde Partner hat, sind solche Schnelltests einfach super, denn man hat zumindest eine gewisse Sicherheit beim Sex.

Und ich denke es ist mehr Panikmache, wenn die Leute behaupten, dass ein Privater zu dumm dafür ist, einen solchen Test zu machen.

Rosa


----------



## Heiko (25 September 2014)

Eine "gewisse" Sicherheit mit evtl. hoher Fehlerquote ist IMHO deutlich schlechter als überhaupt keine.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 September 2014)

Doch leider hat der Norbert die Trixi grad in Arbeit. *träller*

Kannst Du auch die Lederreiniger empfehlen?

hivheimtest-diskont - Vorsicht

Nebelwolf


----------

